# Cast blank - router sled



## jasonb (Aug 4, 2019)

@Rustburger I was having an issue getting an even thickness on my cast blanks. Built a small router sled and it works great.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Jason, it took awhile to grasp what that picture is depicting. Don't hesitate to correct me if I'm wrong. You put your blank into the jig and wedge it in with the angled pieces. Then you put your router with an extended base on the 2 rails at top and bottom of the picture? You start running the router across the blank until the top surface is clean and even? Notice, these are questions.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 4, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Jason, it took awhile to grasp what that picture is depicting. Don't hesitate to correct me if I'm wrong. You put your blank into the jig and wedge it in with the angled pieces. Then you put your router with an extended base on the 2 rails at top and bottom of the picture? You start running the router across the blank until the top surface is clean and even? Notice, these are questions.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Yessir 100% correct on all accounts! Thanks for the step by step. Didn't even occur to me add that in.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 
Way to go Jerry! You're smarter than the average bear!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rustburger (Aug 4, 2019)

That makes creating a nice flat surface much easier...thanks.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> Way to go Jerry! You're smarter than the average bear!!!


Eric, I was sitting a little further away from my screen than normal. All I saw was *smarter than the average beer*. Man, I'm tired today. Been working on 4 storm shutters going into a historic area of Tucson. They are beating me up, and I need a break.. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


jasonb said:


> Yessir 100% correct on all accounts! Thanks for the step by step. Didn't even occur to me add that in.



I'm about to build one but just a little bigger. It certainly won't be that small, plus I'll use gravity to hold my stuff into place unlike your wedge. That's ingenious doing it that. Your idea, or you saw it in use somewhere?? 
I need to be able to surface a 6' wide mesquite slab. Actually a 5 foot slab, ok, maybe 4, but what the heck, it's big anyway.... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 4, 2019)

Wedge was my idea, but I am sure it's been done many times before. 

Post pics when you get that big sled built.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 
Post pictures of the storm shutters!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 4, 2019)

Jason, what bit are you using? The surface looks quite nice.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 4, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Jason, what bit are you using? The surface looks quite nice.



Standard bit, pic below. After routing I followed up with a random orbital sander - took all of 20s with the r.orbital sander to get that finish using 220 grit. Still need to finish going thru the grits then polish with white diamond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

